# Wainscoting Project



## doglegleft (Aug 8, 2009)

Ladies & Fellas

Looking for some help on design & fabrication of

a. tongue & groove wainscoting w/ molding bits
b. raised paneling wood paneled walls

I have been able to reproduce very clean molding w/ the Horizontal router, but I am stymied with taking those beautiful profiles and turning them into T&G paneling. Looking to make each board 4- 5 inches. Each board will have a profile on each side then using a chamafer T&G bit set to make the fit. Not surr if it looks professional enough. Need help if possibile

Secondly, looking to dress up several walls with raised panel wood walls. Not looking to do one giant frame, but the complete opposite. I understand the money aspect of this. Wife said start using all those bits you spent money on.
So, I need to get things going. Thanks for any input

My SOX are White and Red Pat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wainscoting Router Bit Sets Home Improvement Project

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/wainscoting_video.html

==========



doglegleft said:


> Ladies & Fellas
> 
> Looking for some help on design & fabrication of
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Pat and welcome to the forums.


----------

